# Climbing skins question



## Guyot (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everybody, I was wondering if you could give me some advice as to which climbing skins would be best for a pair of Rossignol S7s?  The skis are 178cm and the dimensions are 145 / 115 / 123 mm.    I have a pair of Black Diamond Ascension STSs on another pair of skis, which I like, but the glue is much weaker after one season. I was thinking of trying the G3 Alpinists.  Do you all have any suggestions?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 28, 2012)

I ski on Faction Heroins with NTNs and for christmas i just picked up the Black Diamond Ascension STS skins.  I used them yesterday and they worked great.  I got the 110mm and still had quite a bit a trim.  This is my first pair so I don't have to much to report on but I did go with the Black Diamond based on reviews from friends that they weren't so crazy about their G3's.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 28, 2012)

so from the horse's mouth; although it was a few years ago, she felt that slipped quite a bit in her g3's compared to the black diamonds.  not sure if the blend of the hairs they use is the same but she said it was pretty short which is why she switched.  She actually returned the g3's back to REI after a couple times use to replace them for the black diamond's.  This was a couple of years ago so they could obviously be much different now.

I got my Black Diamonds because she has had hers for about 4 years and are still pretty sticky (skinning about 4x a week in the winter), which is about how much time I hope to get on mine, hope the glue lasts longer on mine than a year!


----------



## Guyot (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.  It looks like I'll be buying another pair of Black Diamond Ascension STSs.  I'm sure the glue will last more than a year for you.  They still stick to the skis well, they just lost a little stick over the season.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 29, 2012)

I have G3 alpinist and have no issues with them.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2013)

check out Climbing Skins Direct...you can get their "2nd's" for about $68 bucks shipped..i just ordered a pair for my 110 and have been using them on my Rossi's for 3 seasons with no issues.....


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 2, 2013)

I recommend the G3 Alpinist because of the durability of G3 and the uique tip attachment system (no bar, use clips). I actually use a G3 Expedition for skining. I've been on them for four years and never had problems with the glue. They are still going strong. I usually skin with my BSquad and that's 130 in the shovel. The bar on the Expedition is wide enough to fit the Squads. However, since I pnly have on pair of skins, I also use it on my S7. The S7 has a 145 shovel and the standard bar on the skin is not wide enough. Consequetly, when I skin with the S7, I have to secure the tip with duct tape. The Alpinist will be able to accommodate the S7 shovel pretty well. See you on the skin track!

One issue I had with the S7 concerns the width of the bar at the tip. In the


----------

